# How to hook up DVD player to old TV without RCA video/audio connections



## geepondy (Nov 28, 2008)

Was at my sister's house this weekend. She has an old TV with only the coax antenna in jack, no RCA video/audio in jacks. She wants to hook up a DVD player but the one she bought and the ones I subsequently looked at, at BJs only have RCA video/audio out jacks, no more coax antenna in/out jacks. Is there anyway she can hook a DVD player to her TV? She also has a direct dish receiver and I was looking that over but that only has the RCA video/audio out jacks, no video in. It does have a coax output jack and that is what is connected to the TV.


----------



## Norm (Nov 28, 2008)

You'll need to buy a modulator.
The RF Modulator - DVD player - RF Modulator Connection 
Norm


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Radio Shack can fix you up.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 29, 2008)

IF she has a vcr hook it up to that and use it as an RF modulator. you will have to switch inputs though. I bought a vcr for $10 used and the only thing it does is to convert for the dvd player. I have a cheap rf modulator but the vcrs seem to have better modulators than the one I got.


----------



## Norm (Nov 29, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> IF she has a vcr hook it up to that and use it as an RF modulator. you will have to switch inputs though. I bought a vcr for $10 used and the only thing it does is to convert for the dvd player. I have a cheap rf modulator but the vcrs seem to have better modulators than the one I got.


From here: The RF Modulator - DVD player - RF Modulator Connection 


> Many of you have written me that you have tried to connect your DVD player into your VCR and then use the VCR to pass the signal to your TV, but have experienced very poor picture quality in doing this. The reason that a DVD player cannot be connected to a TV in this fashion is due to the fact that DVDs are encoded with anti-copy technology that interferes with the VCR's circuitry. That is why you cannot make a copy of a DVD onto a VCR tape successfully. However, this also prevents you from using the VCR as a "conduit" to pass a DVD signal through to the TV.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 29, 2008)

+1 for the modulator, it also simplifies how everything is connected - rather than having to turn on one component to get to another component, you just push a button to select which one you want.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 29, 2008)

I have two dvd players that are 5 disc changers hooked to 2 tv sets through 2 vcrs with NO signal degredation whatsover.
I have also played over 1000 movies with no difference in signal on either tv... my dvd changer on one set is sony the vcr is panasonic, on the other set I have a panasonic 5 dvd changer on a cheapo SV200 I think it is a phillips clone.


----------



## Norm (Nov 29, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I have two dvd players that are 5 disc changers hooked to 2 tv sets through 2 vcrs with NO signal degredation whatsover.
> I have also played over 1000 movies with no difference in signal on either tv... my dvd changer is sony my vcr is panasonic.


I tried to hook a DVD player up for a friend and had problems because of the copy protection on the disk, I resorted to buying a modulator for her A$25 about US$16 no more problems.
+1 to what StarHalo said. Best to keep it simple
$10 posted
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINI-TV-RF-MODU...ryZ32831QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Norm


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 29, 2008)

It is possible NEWER vcrs have circuits in them that detect such things my vcrs are older models and have no problems and I have dvds from all years and manufacturers.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok I read around and the culprit is Macrovision. it is a pulse encoded on dvds that messes up the AGC on newer VCR players so they cannot record well also causing colored lines and picture fading in/out. Older VCRs that don't have the AGC circuit are immune to it as mine are. So if your VCR is older it may work fine newer VCRs probably will not.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=52470#post52470


----------

